# CIS Tuning magic



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

Found these two articles while looking for info about balancing flow between CIS injectors.
Think this puts some good info about why balanced flow is important and what those extra allen heads do next to each fuel line on top of the fuel distributor.

Adjusting CIS flow with new injectors. (this may no be necessary under normal conditions - may be necessary if previous owners have messed with those allen head screws)
http://webpages.charter.net/meduke/cis_distributor_flow_adjustment.htm

Importance of clean injectors, How uneven flow messes with mixture.
http://www.thelotusforums.com/forum...ce-of-cis-injector-cleaning-and-test-flowing/

Cheers
ny_fam


----------



## skateboards and mk2s (May 17, 2006)

Great info THANKS!


----------



## chipperdavis2305 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for Posting this. I am a die hard Cis guy...


----------



## Youngfonza (Jan 23, 2005)

good information. I was about to go mega squirt. I think ill and/or replace the injectors.


----------

